# 1977 IH Scout Diesel Project



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

The start of my project is a 1977 International harvester Scout II.

Fuel: Diesel
Tranny: Auto

Overall condition of vehicle is fair. 

The truck had a couple of collisions that were repaired and bondo is now cracking in some places. Rust is minimal and I have yet to see any rust trough or holes in floor panels or under fenders.

The engine starts right up, and idles pretty smooth. There is minimal smoking at start up and no or very little smoke under normal operation.

Tranny shifts a bit harshly. I suspect a fluid and filter change service will help in this area, and will post improvement and/or seek suggestion to help correct this issue.

The radiator appears to be in good condition.

Brakes are the are that need the most help. Brakes seem way too soft or mushy and truck struggles to come and stay at a complete stop. I will change out fluid and do a through bleeding and see if the condition improves. Next step might be a master cylinder rebuild or replacement.

Other issue I have observed is a low oil pressure reading coming out of the oil pressure gauge. I will change out the motor oil and filter and see if any of this changes anything.

Will take many pics of all fluids as they are drained and replaced and closely look at any residue or particulates for signs of trouble.

Interior is all there. And I mean all the door panels, dash board(with some cracks), center console, all glass is good except windshield has crack, the luggage racks are in place, and all decals in glove box are in place. As well as the original radio, and all knobs and AC controls.

All emblems and badging is in place as well.

Will post pics as soon as I have a chance to take them, as I just got truck to my house this weekend and I been working.

Needles to say I am stoked.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

this thread is worthless without pics!


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been trying to post pics but have not been able to. Any suggestions besides trying to post a reply and then clicking on manage attachments button as that did not work.
Or should I just start a new thread?? Thanks folks.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

*SCOUT II PICS*

Here they are. Finally got them to upload after compressing them in my MAC.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

*A few more pics*

A few more pics.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Sweet ride!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Vey cool vehicle. Rare diesel too. Where did you find it?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

now thats pimpin


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I did a complete brake fluid replacement and bleeding of air bubbles from system and poor breaking improved.

A transmission fluid change helped the harsh shifting. I did see a small amount of tiny metal shavings in the old fluid but no weird burned clutch smell or chunks of clutch material were found to my relief.

Will add a Lucas transmission additive my buddy swears will fix everything. He says even his relationship with his mother in law is smoother since he poured a bottle into his old Ford.

Waiting for oil filter to come in as most parts stores don't stock the cartridges and will have to sati and see if the low oil pressure reading improves. 

Any suggestions of things to try to troubleshoot or correct this issue ?? I am not familiar with diesel engines or their quarks.

thanks


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

$$$ ????


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

*few pics of interior*

Interior pics.


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

that unit looks to be in very good shape.we had a 79 scout 2 terra sold it a few years back.if you want to lift it do a spring over.put the springs on top of the axels but do it right ,anyway if you need parts or help search the web for scout clubs they are out there.scouts west is one i think.we were involved with these clubs years ago but life changes come about .i miss that old truck ,fix yours up and enjoy .people will tell you what a nice jeep!:headknock a few bolts pop the top,bam! convertible truck .


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Can you qualify LOW OIL PRESSURE?

If you have 30-45 psi, that can be okay... Diesels rely upon VOLUME to lubricate.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool vehicle! Brings back memories!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I would try to figure out a way to hook up a new oil pressure gauge. You could buy a cheapo and do a temporary install under the hood. The old gauges are just too basic.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*IH Scouts*

FD,

Nice looking find.. the Diesels are fairly hard to find around here...

I have restored/rebuilt several Scouts & have a pretty good info base if you need some sources....

I also have a few parts etc left over from my last redo...

One of the main sources of info is: www.binderplanet.com Here you can make contact with local or regional clubs also..

This is the largest group on the net & invaluable in working/owning Scouts... they are a culture of their own....

If I can help let me know via PM or email: [email protected]

Supergas


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for all info guys. Yes, Supergas, Binder is a great sourse of information specially for the diesel scout.

Folks there are very helpful and the threads and shared info go way back in time not to mention pics, specs, etc. A real gem of a site of IH owners or enthusiasts.


----------



## promark03 (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh man, I'm so jealous. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Oil filter cartridge came in Monday. Drained, and replaced engine oil with Rutella T 10-40. Will start and drive today and see if the oil pressure climbs a bit. Other wise i'll go ahead and replace gauge as intended originally but a bit early in the build.

Original time frame I had in mind was as follow:

1. Replace all fluids and evaluate overall mechanical condition.
2. Repair and replace anything that is essential mechanically to make vehicle a reliable daily driver
3. Make any mechanical performance enhancements.
4. Address suspension, add lift, improve braking, etc.
5. Soda blast all body work and epoxy prime and make any patchwork as needed.
6. Prep for paint.
7. Paint body and undercarriage with rust protection/sound/vibration dampening undercoating.
8. Re-upholster seats and re-carpet.
9. Dash/steering column/gauges.
10. Wheels/tires

Any thoughts?? I am all ears.

Thanks


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

my cousins bought a brand new one up in Ill. from the IH tractor dealer when I was a youngster, the thing was great, but a submarine in the mud.

we buried it **** hunting one night and had to walk several mi. home, cuz' dad was real po'd the next am

deff do the susp. lift and get some wider footprint tires. a winch never hurts


----------

